# what do i do with this....?



## rbig (Aug 21, 2004)

Got a neat little purchase. It's an adapter that allows you put ethernet calbes to the computer through USB ports. Looks a lot like a flash drive. 

There is a Driver Lan CD small disk. Can't get it to do anything in my CD drive. 

When I open it, there's windows programs for 98, ME, XP, etc.

I go to windows xp, and there is a driver DaviCom DM9USB lan file. 

Where can I move this to get it to play right?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

If you connect this device to the computer does the New Hardware Wizard appear?
If it does, guide the wizard to the XP file on the disc.

Is this file an inf. file (DaviCom DM9USB lan file)?
Does it have a Setup exe. file?

Bill


----------



## rbig (Aug 21, 2004)

There's no hardware wizard when device is plugged into usb port. It does produce a display of what's on the driver disk. 

On the disk, there's a Setup. When I trigger it, it's a big, long text looking notebook type file telling all about the specifications of the file.

The DaviCom DM9USB doesn't have tell me what kind of file. When I go into it's history, it says: NDIS 5.0 driver (version 2.16.3.710).


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

If the device is connected to the computer.
Does it show up as an errors in the Device Manager?

Bill


----------



## rbig (Aug 21, 2004)

Not sure about error.

It shows to be installed, but with a question mark in front.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Right click on the error and select properties
See what the error code is.

Bill


----------



## rbig (Aug 21, 2004)

Here's the message: "The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)"

The wizard popped up and I directed it to the place on the disk drive where the driver should be. It says the driver isn't there. Maybe I need to go to the company that sold it and see if they have the driver---or Daviscom...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you direct it to the NDIS 5.0 driver ?

Is there a model # for this device?

Bill


----------



## rbig (Aug 21, 2004)

"Did you direct it to the NDIS 5.0 driver ?"

My mind is blank right now----how do I do this? 

There is a model--sort of--- KY-RS9600 / 2009-02-668A.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Go to the Device Manager
There should be an error there if the Device is connected to the computer.
Right Click on the error>Update Driver>No not this time>Install from a list or specific driver (Advanced)>Browse to where the driver is located on the CD-Rom

See if XP picks it up




Bill


----------



## flaswf (Apr 4, 2009)

It's made in china。
you can use this drive.






rbig said:


> Got a neat little purchase. It's an adapter that allows you put ethernet calbes to the computer through USB ports. Looks a lot like a flash drive.
> 
> There is a Driver Lan CD small disk. Can't get it to do anything in my CD drive.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamily10 (Nov 24, 2009)

flaswf said:


> It's made in china。
> you can use this drive.


hi all, 

i just wanna ask, is there any driver or repository for this device that working in ubuntu

thanks in advanced


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

jamily10 Hi and welcome to TSF you need to start your own thread it is not nice to hijack someones thread please try over here http://www.techsupportforum.com/f64/


----------

